# Mis-Labeled diesel pump??



## Reuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Or it is low sulfur diesel, and not ultra low sulfur like we're supposed to be using. Don't think it'll hurt anything, but if it does, it'll be in the dpf


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Reuber said:


> Or it is low sulfur diesel, and not ultra low sulfur like we're supposed to be using. Don't think it'll hurt anything, but if it does, it'll be in the dpf


Since it sounds like the DPF is the only potential victim, and OP deleted it, he should be fine. 

If it were me, since I have way too much mechanical empathy, I would take a nice long trip somewhere and try to run the majority out in one low stress sitting (which being a diesel I understand is a task, you can get halfway across the country) then re-fuel with the proper fuel. Or you could always get a few 5-gallon diesel tanks and pump the majority out and dilute the crap out of it with the ultra-low sulfer. Any guy with an older diesel truck will gladly burn the fuel you pump out. Until I got the fuel out, all I would be able to think about is that sticker, and it would really eat at me.

I don't think you'll have any problems, but I've never owned a diesel.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Reuber said:


> Or it is low sulfur diesel, and not ultra low sulfur like we're supposed to be using. Don't think it'll hurt anything, but if it does, it'll be in the dpf


Interesting, in 6 months of owning this car and filling up at least weekly, I've never seen anything other than ultra low sulfur, or off-road. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you were near a major port city, it's possible.

Otherwise there's no way its not ULSD.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> If you were near a major port city, it's possible.
> 
> Otherwise there's no way its not ULSD.


What else could that sticker mean? 2007 is the year the EPA decided diesel engines should get DEF and DPFs which I believe is why ULSD is required. I'm genuinely curious why they would have that sticker on the pump.

EDIT: Found this information on wikipedia.



> Non-road diesel engine fuel was required to move to 500 ppm sulfur in 2007, and further to ULSD in 2010. Railroad locomotive and marine diesel fuel also moved to 500 ppm sulfur in 2007, and will change to ULSD in 2012. There are exemptions for small refiners of non-road, locomotive and marine diesel fuel that allow for 500 ppm diesel to remain in the system until 2014. After December 1, 2014 all highway, non-road, locomotive and marine diesel fuel produced and imported will be ULSD.





> The allowable sulfur content for ULSD (15 ppm) is much lower than the previous U.S. on-highway standard for low sulfur diesel (LSD, 500 ppm) which allows advanced emission control systems to be fitted that would otherwise be damaged and or rendered ineffective by these compounds. These systems can greatly reduce emissions of oxides of nitrogenand particulate matter.[1] .


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-low-sulfur_diesel


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> What else could that sticker mean? 2007 is the year the EPA decided diesel engines should get DEF and DPFs which I believe is why ULSD is required. I'm genuinely curious why they would have that sticker on the pump.
> 
> EDIT: Found this information on wikipedia.
> 
> ...



It was phased out between 2010-2013. Now it is illegal to sell for pretty much all uses.

Of course, people have stockpiles of this stuff and it had to go somewhere. So the 500ppm stuff found its home around port citys as a grey market alternative to bunker fuel. It's probably all burned up by now.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Aaron/VA said:


> I was running low on fuel, saw the classic yellow shell sign with diesel highlighted at the bottom of the exit advertisement. So I whip in and fill up at the only diesel pump there which was conjoined with a gas pump as you usually see. It wasn't until I was almost full I noticed this note...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason to remove sulphur was emmisions related, and to prevent sulphated ash in the DPF that can't clear during Regen. In your case, no worries. Now, if the station has an old, outdated sticker... One has to wonder what else the are not maintaining, like filters, etc. That would be the concern, if any.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

This happened to me a few years ago. Here's the link to the discussion we had then.http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/141954-low-sulfur-diesel-2.html


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> This happened to me a few years ago. Here's the link to the discussion we had then.http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/141954-low-sulfur-diesel-2.html


Love your Avatar! Hey here is one I'm sure you never saw or don't remember and it was somewhat racy for 1966. This song kicks butt!





Barefeet. at the bottom of your post near your FUELLY I see an HTTP Link in Red which leads to nowhere?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Eddy, thanks for the video. That's where I got the name I use on thebarefootrunners.org. I am old enough to remember Robert Parker.
I'm not sure about the http, it came along with the fuelly link.


----------

